# [SOLVED] New kernels and windows mounts

## Troopo

Hi,

I need some help.  :Smile: 

Here is a sample of my fstab:

```
/dev/sdc2              /mnt/backup     ntfs-3g         defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137  0       0

/dev/sdb4              /mnt/share      ntfs-3g         defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137  0       0
```

These entries used to work just fine on kernel 4.0.5 but with 4.0.9 and 4.1.2 it fails to mount them and times out.

Anyone has any insights?Last edited by Troopo on Sat Nov 21, 2015 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Buffoon

Did you run emerge @module-rebuild after installing a new kernel?

----------

## Troopo

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Did you run emerge @module-rebuild after installing a new kernel?

 

I did, otherwise nvidia drivers wouldn't work and i won't get to the lock screen.

----------

## khayyam

 *Troopo wrote:*   

> These entries used to work just fine on kernel 4.0.5 but with 4.0.9 and 4.1.2 it fails to mount them and times out.

 

Troopo ... that suggests this is happening on booting, can you mount the volumes subsequently? If so, perhaps you should make sure the module (and 'fuse' ... I assume) is loaded prior to localmount.

```
modules_3="${modules_3} fuse"

modules_3="${modules_3} ntfs-3g"
```

Something else that may have changed is the addition of the xattr useflag to the default profile ... perhaps this introduction corrolates with it nolonger working ... did you rebuild sys-fs/ntfs3g after the use change?

best ... khay

----------

## ian.au

I'll take a guess that it's related to this news item, maybe try the solution in the last paragraph quoted below? 

 *Quote:*   

> 2015-10-07-openrc-0-18-localmount-and-netmount-changes
> 
>   Title                     OpenRC-0.18 localmount and netmount changes
> 
>   Author                    William Hubbs <williamh@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

----------

## Troopo

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> I'll take a guess that it's related to this news item, maybe try the solution in the last paragraph quoted below? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   2015-10-07-openrc-0-18-localmount-and-netmount-changes
> 
>   Title                     OpenRC-0.18 localmount and netmount changes
> ...

 

I'm actually using systemd so it's not related.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *Troopo wrote:*   These entries used to work just fine on kernel 4.0.5 but with 4.0.9 and 4.1.2 it fails to mount them and times out. 
> 
> Troopo ... that suggests this is happening on booting, can you mount the volumes subsequently? If so, perhaps you should make sure the module (and 'fuse' ... I assume) is loaded prior to localmount.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry i forgot to share important info, yes this happens during booting and commenting out these mounts makes 4.0.9 and 4.1.2 boot but it's weird...

I tried to rebuild ntfs3g but it didn't help. subsequently i can mount and everything is ok..

i've also noticed i can't mount /dev/sda1 on /boot but on any other folder it works... maybe because it's vfat? (i remember it being ext2..)

I'm adding all the errors i see in journalctl maybe it will help ( i think i have 2 different cases to fix there only the first one is related to the mounts)

```

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC kernel: EXT3-fs (sda2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC kernel: EXT2-fs (sda2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC kernel: EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd[1]: Failed to insert module 'autofs4'

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd[1]: Starting Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd[1]: Failed to open /dev/autofs: No such file or directory

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd[1]: Failed to initialize automounter: No such file or directory

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd[1]: Failed to set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd[1]: Unit proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount entered failed state.

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc00b8, key code 1

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc00b8, key code 1

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0183, key code 2

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc0183, key code 2

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0184, key code 4

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc0184, key code 4

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0186, key code 4

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc0186, key code 4

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc018a, key code 1

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc018a, key code 1

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc018e, key code 3

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc018e, key code 3

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc01b6, key code 2

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc01b6, key code 2

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc01bc, key code 4

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc01bc, key code 4

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0221, key code 2

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc0221, key code 2

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc0223, key code 1

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc0223, key code 1

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc022d, key code 4

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc022d, key code 4

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2882]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event1' (scan code 0xc022e, key code 4

Nov 19 23:22:13 PC systemd-udevd[2887]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event3' (scan code 0xc022e, key code 4

```

BTW i'm still on genkernel so don't assume i know what i'm doing  :Smile: 

UPDATE:

OK so the EVIOCSKEYCODE errors are 2 Logitech USB Receivers i'm using but not sure why i'm getting that but the other errors is the problem not this one.

UPDATE 2:

All of these errors are weird but may be unrelated here is what i get if i have the mounts while booting:

```

● proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount - Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount; static; vendor preset: enabled)

   Active: failed (Result: resources)

    Where: /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc

     Docs: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/binfmt_misc.txt

           http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/APIFileSystems

```

----------

## Troopo

Loading the the modules prior to the mount also didn't help.  :Sad: 

Any other ideas?

----------

## ian.au

Troopo,

On the information you have supplied, it's pretty hard to do more than guess. 

 *Quote:*   

> Troopo wrote:
> 
> These entries used to work just fine on kernel 4.0.5 but with 4.0.9 and 4.1.2 it fails to mount them and times out.
> 
> 

 

4.0.5 was stable at your join date, does this mean that 4.0.9 was your first attempt to upgrade a working kernel? It surely looks as though something went wrong with the module part of the upgrade.

I don't have any experience with genkernel and haven't run an initramfs for a few years so can't offer much there.

 *Troopo wrote:*   

> Loading the the modules prior to the mount also didn't help.  

 

How did you load them? khays module instructions were for openRC - because you hadn't mentioned systemd in your original post. systemd doesn't look in /etc/conf.d/modules it uses files in /etc/modules-load.d do you have any entries in there? Can you post the output of: 

```
 

 cat /etc/modules-load.d/*
```

Also useful info to see would be:

```
emerge --info
```

 - post the output here

Reboot and grab a terminal:

emerge wgetpaste (if necessary)

```
sudo wgetpaste -c 'journalctl -b'
```

 - post the link here

```
sudo systemctl --failed
```

 - post the output here

```
lsmod
```

 - post the output here

```
uname -a
```

 - post the output here

hopefully in the info above someone should see a clue as to your problem  :Wink: 

----------

## krinn

If you switch from a working kernel to a non working one and use systemd, then systemd lack something from the new kernel.

That's the first thing you should check, the need of systemd from kernel.

----------

## Troopo

 *krinn wrote:*   

> If you switch from a working kernel to a non working one and use systemd, then systemd lack something from the new kernel.
> 
> That's the first thing you should check, the need of systemd from kernel.

 

Ok, good to know.

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> 4.0.5 was stable at your join date, does this mean that 4.0.9 was your first attempt to upgrade a working kernel? It surely looks as though something went wrong with the module part of the upgrade.
> 
> I don't have any experience with genkernel and haven't run an initramfs for a few years so can't offer much there.
> 
> 

 

Nope i had at least 2 kernels prior to 4.0.5 and there were issues too but i got it all fixed and working by 4.0.5, i've also upgraded 4.0.5 to 4.1.2 on another machine and it went fine.

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info
> 
> 

 

```

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.1.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600K_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16400028 total,  14366352 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 19 Nov 2015 18:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

kde

    location: /var/lib/layman/kde

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0                                                                                                                        

                                                                                                                                       

qt

    location: /var/lib/layman/qt

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

brother-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/brother-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

mrpdaemon

    location: /var/lib/layman/mrpdaemon

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 3

sabayon

    location: /var/lib/layman/sabayon

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 4

palemoon

    location: /var/lib/layman/palemoon

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 5

sublime-text

    location: /var/lib/layman/sublime-text

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 6

java

    location: /var/lib/layman/java

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad minizip mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How did you load them? khays module instructions were for openRC - because you hadn't mentioned systemd in your original post. systemd doesn't look in /etc/conf.d/modules it uses files in /etc/modules-load.d do you have any entries in there? Can you post the output of: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You are right i didn't notice it was for openrc, but the path you gave me to check doesn't exist.

```
ls -al /etc/modules-load.d/

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Oct  2 20:00 .

drwxr-xr-x 87 root root 4096 Nov 21 11:03 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Oct  2 20:00 .keep_sys-apps_systemd-0

```

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sudo wgetpaste -c 'journalctl -b'
> 
> 

 

https://bpaste.net/show/5f3ff143ad22

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sudo systemctl --failed
> 
> 

 

```

  UNIT                              LOAD   ACTIVE SUB    DESCRIPTION

● proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount loaded failed failed Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point

LOAD   = Reflects whether the unit definition was properly loaded.

ACTIVE = The high-level unit activation state, i.e. generalization of SUB.

SUB    = The low-level unit activation state, values depend on unit type.

1 loaded units listed. Pass --all to see loaded but inactive units, too.

To show all installed unit files use 'systemctl list-unit-files'.

```

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> lsmod
> 
> 

 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     32759  4

cfg80211              194206  0

rfkill                 13642  2 cfg80211

nvidia               8598433  28

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4183  0

coretemp                5116  0

kvm_intel             128337  0

kvm                   244188  1 kvm_intel

joydev                  8327  0

microcode               7790  0

r8169                  57712  0

pcspkr                  1811  0

xhci_pci                3235  0

drm                   228954  3 nvidia

snd_hda_codec_realtek    54154  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    44091  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

mii                     3491  1 r8169

snd_hda_intel          17397  5

thermal                 8535  0

snd_hda_controller     13535  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec          61296  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_hda_core           14948  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_controller

rtc_cmos                7884  0

snd_hwdep               5171  1 snd_hda_codec

battery                13194  0

acpi_cpufreq            6082  0

video                  12653  0

backlight               5456  1 video

snd_pcm                64993  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_timer              16153  1 snd_pcm

snd                    51144  17 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

i2c_i801                9053  0

i2c_core               17724  3 drm,i2c_i801,nvidia

processor              22909  9 acpi_cpufreq

efivars                 6305  0

fan                     3670  0

thermal_sys            15964  5 fan,video,thermal,processor,x86_pkg_temp_thermal

button                  4561  0

efivarfs                5019  1

ipv6                  262829  32

xts                     2791  0

gf128mul                5258  1 xts

aes_x86_64              7343  0

cbc                     2488  0

sha256_generic          9529  0

libiscsi               31194  0

scsi_transport_iscsi    61860  1 libiscsi

tg3                   130497  0

ptp                     9084  1 tg3

pps_core                5704  1 ptp

libphy                 21135  1 tg3

e1000                  87417  0

fuse                   65966  5

nfs                   103088  0

lockd                  52582  1 nfs

grace                   1426  1 lockd

sunrpc                152356  2 nfs,lockd

multipath               5200  0

linear                  3206  0

raid10                 33891  0

raid456                57946  0

async_raid6_recov       1241  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1374  1 raid456

async_pq                3876  1 raid456

async_xor               2817  2 async_pq,raid456

xor                    10648  1 async_xor

async_tx                1782  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid6_pq               94041  3 async_pq,raid456,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  23539  0

raid0                   6523  0

dm_snapshot            25011  0

dm_bufio               13116  1 dm_snapshot

dm_crypt               15792  0

dm_mirror              11032  0

dm_region_hash          6199  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7443  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 73709  5 dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_bufio,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

hid_sunplus             1432  0

hid_sony               11323  0

led_class               3969  1 hid_sony

hid_samsung             2893  0

hid_pl                  1384  0

hid_petalynx            1977  0

hid_monterey            1560  0

hid_microsoft           3338  0

hid_logitech            8164  0

hid_gyration            2147  0

hid_ezkey               1425  0

hid_cypress             1817  0

hid_chicony             2224  0

hid_cherry              1560  0

hid_belkin              1693  0

hid_apple               5020  0

hid_a4tech              1777  0

sl811_hcd               8967  0

usbhid                 22570  0

xhci_hcd               83032  1 xhci_pci

ohci_hcd               16954  0

uhci_hcd               18733  0

usb_storage            45037  0

ehci_pci                3583  0

ehci_hcd               34837  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               141094  9 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd,xhci_pci,sl811_hcd

usb_common              1656  1 usbcore

aic94xx                64214  0

libsas                 51184  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  483545  0

crc_t10dif              1079  1 lpfc

crct10dif_common        1252  1 crc_t10dif

qla2xxx               496091  0

megaraid_sas           90705  0

megaraid_mbox          23704  0

megaraid_mm             6960  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34147  0

aacraid                71753  0

sx8                    11260  0

DAC960                 62502  0

cciss                  42188  0

3w_9xxx                29074  0

3w_xxxx                20734  0

mptsas                 32882  0

scsi_transport_sas     21846  3 libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  10269  0

scsi_transport_fc      39917  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

mptspi                 11347  0

mptscsih               16129  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                54647  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22345  0

dc395x                 26655  0

qla1280                19424  0

imm                     8825  0

parport                26907  1 imm

dmx3191d                8929  0

sym53c8xx              61695  0

gdth                   72317  0

advansys               43304  0

initio                 15132  0

BusLogic               19247  0

arcmsr                 31084  0

aic7xxx               103931  0

aic79xx               107727  0

scsi_transport_spi     17609  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     22121  0

pdc_adma                5357  0

sata_inic162x           6693  0

sata_mv                23649  0

ata_piix               22855  0

ahci                   24499  3

libahci                18871  1 ahci

sata_qstor              5108  0

sata_vsc                4121  0

sata_uli                3012  0

sata_sis                3693  0

sata_sx4                8012  0

sata_nv                18594  0

sata_via                7811  0

sata_svw                4439  0

sata_sil24             10215  0

sata_sil                7471  0

sata_promise           10007  0

pata_sl82c105           3789  0

pata_via                8508  0

pata_jmicron            2467  0

pata_marvell            3011  0

pata_sis               10550  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2281  0

pata_pdc202xx_old       4542  0

pata_triflex            3287  0

pata_atiixp             4595  0

pata_opti               2930  0

pata_amd               10511  0

pata_ali                9326  0

pata_it8213             3562  0

pata_pcmcia             9852  0

pcmcia                 29339  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            10751  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3332  0

pata_ns87410            2872  0

pata_serverworks        5676  0

pata_artop              5046  0

pata_it821x             8511  0

pata_optidma            4641  0

pata_hpt3x2n            5621  0

pata_hpt3x3             3136  0

pata_hpt37x            11106  0

pata_hpt366             5001  0

pata_cmd64x             7058  0

pata_efar               3678  0

pata_rz1000             2813  0

pata_sil680             4593  0

pata_radisys            3010  0

pata_pdc2027x           6403  0

pata_mpiix              2934  0

libata                143574  49 ahci,pata_pdc202xx_old,sata_inic162x,pata_efar,pata_opti,sata_sil,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_svw,sata_uli,sata_via,sata_vsc,pata_marvell,sata_promise,sata_mv,sata_nv,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_sil24,pata_netcell,pata_ali,pata_amd,pata_sis,pata_via,pata_sl82c105,pata_triflex,pata_ns87410,pata_ns87415,libsas,pdc_adma,pata_artop,pata_atiixp,pata_mpiix,pata_cmd64x,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_optidma,pata_hpt366,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt3x3,pata_it8213,pata_it821x,pata_serverworks,pata_pcmcia,pata_sil680,pata_rz1000,ata_piix,pata_jmicron,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x

```

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> uname -a
> 
> 

 

```
Linux PC 4.1.12-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Nov 19 23:45:39 IST 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Thanks, hopefully that's enough info this time  :Smile: 

----------

## ian.au

I know so little about genkernel that it's embarrassing, but I suspect the issue is along the lines that you don't have the autofs4 module defined in /etc/modules-load.d so when genkernel built the new kernel it didn't pick up that it was required.

I could quite easily be wrong, but I'd try eg.: 

```
# echo -e 'autofs4\nfuse'  >> /etc/modules-load.d/ntfs-3g.conf
```

I'm assuming both fuse and autofs4 are defined as modules in the kernel maybe check with: 

```
grep -e AUTOFS4 -e FUSE /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 and fix them up if not;

Then rerun the genkernel update, and see if it pulls autofs4 back into your initramfs?

There are possibly/probably/undoubtedly better ways to do this, but I don't know them  :Wink:  maybe someone else will pop up with a better idea.

Edit: One alternative I thought of about a minute after posting was to just build autofs4 into the kernel. What does the .config on the systems that upgraded correctly return with: 

```
grep -e AUTOFS4 -e FUSE /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## Troopo

 *ian.au wrote:*   

> I know so little about genkernel that it's embarrassing, but I suspect the issue is along the lines that you don't have the autofs4 module defined in /etc/modules-load.d so when genkernel built the new kernel it didn't pick up that it was required.
> 
> I could quite easily be wrong, but I'd try eg.: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the quick reply i followed your suggestion and apparently autofs is build into the kernel (without the option to change that) however fuse was a module and i changed that to be included in the kernel instead and that fixed the mount issue, i still get strange buggy thing happening but at least not everything seems to be working (no errors) and stable.

So i'm marking this as solved but it is probably a good idea to stop using genkernel and managing a config file, any suggestion what's the best approach to create one without breaking everything and playing a game of trial and error?

----------

## ian.au

 *Troopo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply i followed your suggestion and apparently autofs is build into the kernel (without the option to change that) however fuse was a module and i changed that to be included in the kernel instead and that fixed the mount issue, i still get strange buggy thing happening but at least not everything seems to be working (no errors) and stable.

 

Well, I don't like the sound of 'strange buggy things happening' (can you be a bit more specific?) - usually those will come back and bite you later. 

I had a look on a systemd machine here and it appears that autofs built in / fuse as a module is set up on this system and it works fine 

```
ian@ls2 ~ $ egrep -e FUSE -e AUTOFS4 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m
```

 So I'm thinking that - whilst it's great that it now boots your ntfs shares, we've still missed something.

When I read your bpaste I noticed  *Quote:*   

>  Nov 21 10:17:30 PC systemd-journal[1950]: Missed 89 kernel messages

  so could you 

```
wgetpaste -c 'dmesg'
```

 and lets see if there is anything obvious there.

Also, if you still have the .config for your old 4.0.5 kernel, I would diff it against the 4.0.9 .config and see if anything changed - 4.0.5 to 4.0.9 was a really minor update, and only showed:  *Quote:*   

> ian@ls2 ~ $ diff /usr/src/linux-4.0.5-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux-4.0.9-gentoo/.config
> 
> 3c3
> 
> < # Linux/x86 4.0.5-gentoo Kernel Configuration
> ...

  on this machine, so it should be pretty easy to tell if something significant changed.

 *Quote:*   

> So i'm marking this as solved but it is probably a good idea to stop using genkernel and managing a config file, any suggestion what's the best approach to create one without breaking everything and playing a game of trial and error?

 

That's a whole different question, and there are probably plenty of posts already on the forums about this - but there are really just too many variables to be able to give

 you a concise answer for your system. Until you have your hardware nailed and kernel set for the base software environment you are running I'd say degree of 

temporary breakage and trial/error are unavoidable if you want a genuinely lean custom kernel solution. There is a bit of time and work involved in getting it set up, but 

well worth the effort imo. 

If you have a spare machine or want to build up a vm to dedicate to the task whilst you work it through, you cannot do better than starting from the instructions in 

http://kernel-seeds.org start interrogating your hardware and build up your system from there; adding to the base kernel set as-required as you work through

 the handbook for components you install.

If you go the vm route, you can get familiar with the process and build a few kernels that don't particularly matter while you break things, you just need to be aware 

that the kernels you build in a vm will need to be tweaked further (video drivers, hdd drivers etc.) if you want to move them to bare metal later.

I guess you could use your existing genkernel kernel as a base and start from there, but I haven't ever done that. My one experience with genkernel (new hardware 

and time pressure to install it) ended up being one of the few times I had to come to the forum for help. I found it completely counter-intuitive after building from 

scratch, and never returned to attempt to learn it.

Edits: added a few line breaks

----------

## Troopo

 *ian.au wrote:*   

>  *Troopo wrote:*   
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply i followed your suggestion and apparently autofs is build into the kernel (without the option to change that) however fuse was a module and i changed that to be included in the kernel instead and that fixed the mount issue, i still get strange buggy thing happening but at least not everything seems to be working (no errors) and stable. 
> 
> Well, I don't like the sound of 'strange buggy things happening' (can you be a bit more specific?) - usually those will come back and bite you later. 
> ...

 

Unfortunately i don't have 4.0.5 config to diff anymore, regarding the missed errors:

https://bpaste.net/show/9571241af254

By buggy i mostly mean that it takes 1 min longer to login but that could easily be a KDE bug since i also updated KDE.

I will try to take a closer look the the logs again and maybe build a new config based on what you gave me.

Really appreciate the help.  :Smile: 

----------

## ian.au

 *Troopo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unfortunately i don't have 4.0.5 config to diff anymore, regarding the missed errors:
> 
> https://bpaste.net/show/9571241af254 

 

That looks reasonably clean to me - the ACPI errors aren't worth chasing, but the last line..

 *Quote:*   

> [   52.846801] QXcbEventReader[3511]: segfault at 7fa7f7560c89 ip 00007fa7f7560c89 sp 00007fa7f5a32e60 error 14 in locale-archive[7fa7f760d000+6530000]
> 
> 

 

..is most likely the reason for:

 *Quote:*   

> By buggy i mostly mean that it takes 1 min longer to login but that could easily be a KDE bug since i also updated KDE.

  According to google that's a known bug with QT5 - (I don't use KDE  :Wink:  ) but there seem to be a number of users experiencing this, so I'd say a fix will be forthcoming.  

 *Quote:*   

> Really appreciate the help. 

  YW

----------

